# Autumn in Naperville



## tomkalina (Nov 11, 2019)

Yikes! Woke up this morning to the world blanketed in white. Not only are we having snow today until after noon, the temps tonight are going down to 9F (-13C). In case we haven't contacted you individually, we will postpone all shipping scheduled for this week, and plan to ship all orders next week (Nov. 18), when temps are supposed to moderate.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 11, 2019)

Good luck! Weather is particularly awful here today, had the pleasure of driving 100 miles in it (only took 200 miles worth of time...).


----------



## Ray (Nov 11, 2019)

Gee I'm glad I moved south. 68° and bright sun today.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 11, 2019)

Sounds bad; the 100 mile drive wasn't any bargain. Time to move South, like to Myrtle Beach. Bet our heating bills would be a lot lower there and you could take up golf if you don't already play.....!


littlefrog said:


> Good luck! Weather is particularly awful here today, had the pleasure of driving 100 miles in it (only took 200 miles worth of time...).


Guess we'd better move South by Ray!


----------



## troy (Nov 11, 2019)

Yeah ray, I just found out your closest neighbor is selling their house, I'm going to buy it!! Are you busy in the afternoons??? Lol.. j.k.


----------



## abax (Nov 11, 2019)

Looking rather nasty here too...14F tomorrow
night and rain turning to snow...maybe.


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 12, 2019)

I left Denver yesterday morning after waking up to snow and 15ish degree weather . Only to see that front follow me to Philly today. Yuk... Made me wait another week for my weekly new slipper fix...


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 12, 2019)

36F now here and it is having a good snow shower for the first time of the season...some white stuff on the lawn.
Totally didn't expect that! Maybe we are going to have a snowy winter here also.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 12, 2019)

tomkalina said:


> Yikes! Woke up this morning to the world blanketed in white. Not only are we having snow today until after noon, the temps tonight are going down to 9F (-13C). In case we haven't contacted you individually, we will postpone all shipping scheduled for this week, and plan to ship all orders next week (Nov. 18), when temps are supposed to moderate. View attachment 16937



Tom I’d love to come out sometime if you have allow visitors to your collection.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 12, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Tom I’d love to come out sometime if you have allow visitors to your collection.


We don't have walk-in trade because we're located in a residential area in Naperville, but we do allow local and out of town slipper orchid growers to pick up their online pre-orders at the
greenhouse, thereby eliminating shipping charges. We also usually have a sales table during the Hausermann Open House during the last weekend in February and the first weekend in March, and at Hausermann's during the Chicagoland Orchid Festival, which happens around the 3rd weekend in September.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2019)

I was in Kissimee, Florida last weekend. I wish I could have stayed for the Forum next weekend.


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 13, 2019)

Drove home from LaPorte, IN yesterday with 8" on the ground there, only to find 10+" here at home 60M north of Detroit. I think it's going to be a long winter.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 14, 2019)

Paphluvr said:


> I think it's going to be a long winter.



Yes, the Indians started collecting firewood very early this year


----------

